# New Prop - Pumpkin...er...Gremlin..Critter...Thing



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

I was going to build one of the vault/tombstone props we'd talked about (http://usersites.horrorfind.com/home/halloween/spookdawg/openingtombstone.html), where the critter peeks its head out under a tombstone. But I was realizing all my animation in my yard display was ending up on the graveyard side of my yard, and no movement in my pumpkin patch. So I made a version that would fit in more with my pumpkin patch. I've got some fine tuning and some finishing touches still...but this gives you the idea.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

cooool!


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Neat! i love the lit pumpkins on top! Great idea


----------



## randy2084 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice work! I like it!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

That is perfect!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

pretty cool


----------



## Stiff Kitten (Oct 2, 2007)

Great prop love the box.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yes nice work


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very nice job!
I dig it!
.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

A great looking prop, and brings pumpkins into it too.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

When I click the link it tells me it is no longer on You Tube...


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

mmmmmmm i just did it -nice work great idea


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Strange. I copied the link into my browser and it worked there, then I came back to this site and it worked here now...whatever. Nice prop!


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks all!


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice job! I like the lit pumpkins they really add to the look.

Randy


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome prop, adding a scare to the unexpected, love it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That looks great. Cool box!!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

nice effect, let's people think it's just pumpkins on display but then there's more.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I like the way you added the lit pumpkins into it. What motor did you use?


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I was actually skeptical about the pumpkins. I thought they distracted too much but then I realised that's the point isn't it? Then it raises up and they see the gremlin!

Good prop!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Always good stuff from you Jeff! Love it!


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I like the way you added the lit pumpkins into it. What motor did you use?


The Monsterguts Wiper Motor. Working like a charm :jol:


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Wicked. It will look awesome at night.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

I like that! I think I found what I want to make with my haunted tree motor!


----------

